# Wild Wild West (1999)



## val (Mar 3, 2001)

i love the song for the movie. has a great danceable beat. i tried some of the moves but ended up on my butt. i think will is a great singer but as an actor ..i'm not sure.... the movie was kinda pointless i think. it's a movie to look at when you have nothing better to do. this is my opinion only of course. i'm sure lotsa ppl like it, i just dont get why


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

Well this film wasnt his best work, but still interesting... It is also I think the first time that Will has played a character that has dealt with racial issues, even if this is not exactly done in great details...

But Salma Hayek does look nice in this film


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 20, 2001)

I thought the movie was boring.


----------



## Curupira (Jul 24, 2001)

I agree! I liked the song, and I love Will Smith and his adorable Dumbo ears...but the movie was dissapointing


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 5, 2001)

the film WAS disapointing.
but i wouldn't call it BORING...
it had its moments.
at somepoints i just had to shake my head
and think, 
' the things they come up with...'


----------



## Curupira (Aug 5, 2001)

The big spider lookin thing? lol That was pretty unrealistic but I still thought it was neat.


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 6, 2001)

yeah.

till then it was fairly normal(???) western
with imagination (a lot of)...

but that spider thing was totally futuristic!

i was like; 'what the h***'
when i saw that scene!


----------



## Curupira (Aug 7, 2001)

I hate spiders :laugh2: Give me the creeps, but that part was neato.


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 9, 2001)

spiders!!!

urgh!

i hate them. waaaaaaay too many legs!
i hate hanging the washing to dry cos
our garden is full of spiders!

i don't care they don't do any harm!
they are scary!!!


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

I so totally agree, wikiberry!  

I thought the movie was good for a laugh, but I kinda watched it in bits on TV, 'cos I was watching about 6 different things at the same time.  Or trying to!


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 25, 2001)

SIX different things!!!?

gee. i tried two different progs once
and i gave up.

so now i set the vcr...


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

lol! Yeah, but my vcr didn't work then.  And Sky always repeats everything anyway...


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 26, 2001)

you've got SKY!!!

not fair!!!
you are soooooooo lucky!!!
and you complain about vcr!!!!?

-btw just in case you haven't figured it out i don't have one...-


----------



## kelsi (Aug 30, 2001)

Hehehe!  Don't worry, I know how lucky I am!  You ever watch Fresh Prince? I take it you're English?


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 2, 2001)

yup!
i sometimes watch it.
though not as often as i like to cos 
usually i eat dinner then...

so you watch it?
it's sooo funny isn't it?
love the intro song too.


----------



## kelsi (Sep 3, 2001)

Yeah, it completely cracks me up.  Hmm... what other things has Will S been in that I've seen...?


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 3, 2001)

men in black???

it was okay.
liked the music. although the ending was a bit...???
i fast forwarded the vid afterwards cos i was SO
sure it was NOT the end. but it was.

MIB2 should come out soon i think...
wonder what they'll do then...


----------



## kelsi (Sep 4, 2001)

...yeah...


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 14, 2001)

*hmm*

does this film count as scifi?  
i don't like this film cos it was just boring and didnt go anywhere
MIB was alot better


----------



## Chicky Babe (Nov 24, 2001)

This is so not scifi but I LIKED IT SM!!!!!  It was quite good I thought but yeah Men In Black was better.  Theyre making another MIB!!!!1  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :alienooh:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i think this one qualifies as one of those good bad movies


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 17, 2002)

It wasnt a great movie but it didnt suck too bad, but i think that the only thing that saved this movie was Willi Smith 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## ZachWZ (Jul 18, 2002)

This movie was Sci Fi.  It belongs to the new sub-genre of Steampunk.  That is all i know.

ZachWZ


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, I don't remember reading about any enormous mechanical spiders in my history books on the mid 19th century!  Definitley SF!


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

Not bad, but I like the original tv show better


----------

